# Guess the Size of this flatty!



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well Ive been gigging since i was knee high to a grass hopper and well im only 28. Im a big commercial fisher in N.C. And i just set a new personal record. I know some of the old timers have gigged bigger then this in N.C and im sure down around youlls area. Trying to itch my way to the state record which is currently 19 lbs. I was speaking to Mr. Boutwell yesterday on the phone on getting some of his bamboo poles here to NC so i can get my hands on them and told him about this fish and he wanted me to put it up on here to show it off. So guess the size of this fish? and ill report in, in a few days and let you know the size. On this night i gigged 63 lbs of fish which was 43. I was out for a total of 9 hours. My day started off like this



Next thing you know i had my boat in the water and it looked like this



Countless hours and fish later i put this in the cooler, which ill give you the size of the cooler. wall to wall it is 36" long.



Came home and showed it off to the wife and inlaws.



Only if i had one of Mr. Boutwells bamboo poles and one of them cosson (sorry if i misspelled it) gig heads. But soon i will. lord willing.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a stud!!! Dad told me last night that he had talked to you and that you got a monster. They don't grow that big in the gulf, at least not very often.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Holy cow! That things looks more like an alaskan halibut. DAMN!


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah. You must be hunter. His son yeah I've spoken with your dad a few times. He is a great guy I could spend hours talking to him on the phone. Make sure you show him the picture he is wanting to see it bad. Youll are the only 2 that knows the size of the fish. He sure was a trophy. So much I'm getting a mold done of it. I can't wait to get some of you'll poles I have a feeling it's going to be awesome.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Dang, very nice fish!!

My guess is 37 3/4"...

Biggest one I've seen around here in the Fl Panhandle to La is mid to upper 20"

Thanks for posting and congratzzzz!!!!!!



Jimmy


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

mudd_cat23 said:


> Yeah. You must be hunter. His son yeah I've spoken with your dad a few times. He is a great guy I could spend hours talking to him on the phone. Make sure you show him the picture he is wanting to see it bad. Youll are the only 2 that knows the size of the fish. He sure was a trophy. So much I'm getting a mold done of it. I can't wait to get some of you'll poles I have a feeling it's going to be awesome.


I'll tell him you put the pic up. Have not had a chance go yet but they are just now starting to show back up in decent numbers down here. My personal best was right at the 8 lb mark and she was big but yours is big on a whole other level.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

We have fish year round cause we have a summer flounder then a southern flounder which h you'll might too our southern flounder stay in year round but when the water temp gets up that's when the schools of summer flounder move in which they are on the smaller size usually 13-19 inches


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

mudd_cat23 said:


> We have fish year round cause we have a summer flounder then a southern flounder which h you'll might too our southern flounder stay in year round but when the water temp gets up that's when the schools of summer flounder move in which they are on the smaller size usually 13-19 inches


Most of ours are Southern and Gulf. With the latter never getting much over 16-17".


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Dayum a doormat - I dont know what it weighs but it would take 3 pounds of shrimp and two pounds of crab just to stuff it!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

that's a biggun for sure & thanks for sharing & setting the standard.
catch, or in your case, gig 'em up.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*Boutwell Bamboo handles*



mudd_cat23 said:


> Yeah. You must be hunter. His son yeah I've spoken with your dad a few times. He is a great guy I could spend hours talking to him on the phone. Make sure you show him the picture he is wanting to see it bad. Youll are the only 2 that knows the size of the fish. He sure was a trophy. So much I'm getting a mold done of it. I can't wait to get some of you'll poles I have a feeling it's going to be awesome.


 You won't be disappointed with the Bamboo handles, That is all I use now, gave away my Aluminum pool handles, Bamboo for life, hey that is some nice Flounder you got there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Dang it boy. Thats a keeper. Fishing near a nuclear plant? My largest ever was a bit over 29" and that one looks to be much larger, way way bigger. I would say 33" plus congrats. I knew I liked your boat. Good deal


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I've never caught or gigged a flounder which was 30". My personal best is 27" long. In Texas, we call any flounder 30" or more, the "Holy Grail" since our flounder population has been in a steep decline for many years so seeing a 30" flounder where I fish and gig on the upper Texas coast is unheard of.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

I mean really? I'm at a loss for words....Awesome maybe!?

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome fish! I'll guess 31".


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

If that's a 36 inch cooler then the fish is 34". Which if that's the case then damn what a flat.


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow....that is a big fish! We will be down in two weeks so hopefully we will finally be able to get some fish!


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Yea, I get those all the time hahahahah I wished that is a freaking monster


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Night Shift said:


> Dang it boy. Thats a keeper. Fishing near a nuclear plant? My largest ever was a bit over 29" and that one looks to be much larger, way way bigger. I would say 33" plus congrats. I knew I liked your boat. Good deal


 As a matter of fact about 6 miles from a nuclear plant, and i actually work there. Im in security there for Duke energy were the brother site to crystal river down youlls way.


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

mudd_cat23 said:


> As a matter of fact about 6 miles from a nuclear plant, and i actually work there. Im in security there for Duke energy were the brother site to crystal river down youlls way.


no concern until they start showing up with 3 eyes:thumbsup:


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

HotSoup said:


> no concern until they start showing up with 3 eyes:thumbsup:


Who knows it could happen! Be nice if it would make them bigger. Now you know what my boat looks like so i guess im going to have to be on the look out for someone following me around the river


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I told you guys, I told you! Just kidding, its a whopper.
Thats awesome. Fiberglass reproduction? Joeys Taxidermy in Maylene Alabama. Hes working on one for me now. He has done some deer and birds for me in the past, he is awesome. He is on facebook


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Why don't you just post the numbers man!! I would guess around 27, but if you just post it we will all know. I have stabbed a 10 pound + flounder dude, just post the numbers or do you like the attention. I don't understand it!!
Out!!

Deadeye


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

30.5" 10.25lb it look long and narrow


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)

I'm gonna guess 11.4. My biggest was 27.75", 8.2 pounds.


----------

